# finishing a basement bath - tie in to ejector pump vent?



## Boston Plumber (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi AJ:

You were correct first time. Connecting into the ejector pump is a no-no!!

I would take that 2" pipe for sink, stub out 1.5" pipe for lavatory sink and then continue on full size 2" vent to nearest 2" vent or larger upstairs or in attic (acts as vent for sink and WET vent for toilet)....and while running that 2" vent for 1/2 bath, pick up the vent that SHOULD NOT BE connected to ejector vent  and know job has been done correctly!!

And since house is only about a year old, be sure to check around entire basement..there should be a 2" FUTURE vent stubbed/capped for you to connect on too!! That capped future vent is a code requirement in my area...*cross fingers* it is in your area, too...and that you can find it!!

If future vent not found, then need to run the 2" vent like I suggested and cap the ejector vent where you cut out illegal connection.

Good luck with it all!! Post back if any other questions.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Boston Plumber said:


> And since house is only about a year old, be sure to check around entire basement..there should be a 2" FUTURE vent stubbed/capped for you to connect on too!! That capped future vent is a code requirement in my area...*cross fingers* it is in your area, too...and that you can find it!!
> 
> If future vent not found, then need to run the 2" vent like I suggested and cap the ejector vent where you cut out illegal connection.
> 
> Good luck with it all!! Post back if any other questions.


Interesting. Does your code also require that toilet vents terminate separately?


----------



## Boston Plumber (Apr 12, 2008)

NOPE...all vents connect as normal and then penetrate the roof with one 3" vent as any state I have plumbed in...??

Why...does your state code allow someone to connect into the ejector vent..? All codes are different, for sure.....so is this the case..??


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Boston Plumber said:


> NOPE...all vents connect as normal and then penetrate the roof with one 3" vent as any state I have plumbed in...??
> 
> Why...does your state code allow someone to connect into the ejector vent..? All codes are different, for sure.....so is this the case..??


No, I was simply intrigued by the 2" future vent....:yes: :thumbup: 


How do you decide where to put it? You do have maximum horizontal lengths for vents, right?


----------



## Boston Plumber (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Alan:

The 2" future vent is required in all new homes. Code (in my area) only requires that I leave a 2" future vent with drip leg on it and that I mark it as a FUTURE VENT somehow (I use permanant marker and just write FV on it)....does not matter where we leave it as long as it is 2".

In my area, I can run a 2" vent with a full bathroom on it up to 150 linear feet...so pretty much anywhere future vent is accessible works for most homes.

Hey, just wanted to answer your question...been having fun with some of the questions is all. 

I can see you are a pretty sharp bunch over here at DIY chatroom...looking forward to working with you guys on occassion...

I am not sure of all the proper etiquette for these kind of chatrooms...so bear with me if I do something stupid. I am new to this.

Take care


----------



## plumber Jim (Mar 30, 2008)

Here In colorado now that we switched to the IPC they let you tie into the 2" ejector pump vent, It just has to be 6 inches above the flood rim.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Boston Plumber said:


> Hi Alan:
> 
> The 2" future vent is required in all new homes. Code (in my area) only requires that I leave a 2" future vent with drip leg on it and that I mark it as a FUTURE VENT somehow (I use permanant marker and just write FV on it)....does not matter where we leave it as long as it is 2".
> 
> ...


Interesting comparing code requirements. I think our TDL for 2" is similar, but our code only allows 1/3 of that TDL to be installed in a horizontal position, unless we upsize the entire length of vent by one pipe size for the fixture served. So, if this were future for a toilet..... you could see where this could get very confusing in our area.... lol.


----------

